# Eric Saade - Photoshoots x17



## Claudia (20 Mai 2011)

_*Masquerade Promoshoot*_





_*Press Shoot 2009*_



 

 

*Sofie Wedin Photoshoot
*




 



*Photoshoot from Paris 2011 *



 

 



_*Mikeadelica Photoshoot*_






 




 

 




 

 


​


----------

